# Lakers vs Heat - Thu 2/28



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)




----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Blowout.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Heat beat Sac last night so they aren't due to win til next season


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> Heat beat Sac last night so they aren't due to win til next season


:rofl2: Good point. Heat won a game... and I don't believe they want to win again for quite some time to hurt their chances for a higher pick.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Oh God, get Luke out of the lineup...please


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hopefully Blount doesn't have another big night against us.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Off-topic, but the Hornets just beat the Suns to sweep the season series 4-0. We're now 1.5 games ahead of both of them. Tomorrow night, before our game, the Mavericks play the Spurs. Cheers to either one that loses, although I'm slightly rooting for Dallas.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Man, how I dreamed of days were the Lakers would win 10 in a row..

Please don't let the heat ruin it.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I will transform Luke Walton back into a solid performer. Watch me work.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Dominate24/7 said:


> Hopefully Blount doesn't have another big night against us.


:lol:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DaRizzle said:


> Heat beat Sac last night so they aren't due to win til next season


Very true :laugh:


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I will transform Luke Walton back into a solid performer. Watch me work.


Only you would post something like that... :rofl:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

One thing that is different this time around is that the Heat will have Udonis Haslem. Don't let him get any open mid-range looks and keep him off the boards.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

udonis can suck my penis


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Eternal said:


> OMG that is hot... I need to find a closet or a bathroom FAST!


:rofl2:


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

We will win by 400 points.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

This thread should be closed for repair. Immediately.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

btw, with detroit's loss, we're only 1 game behind them in the loss column.. in case we do meet them in the finals. 

they're also playing boston next week.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> :rofl2:


Stop editing me BH!


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Eternal said:


> It's not funny, I meant it.


no im not


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Good luck guys. As a token of peace, I extend to all of you this video.

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hCiSxbRf0pc"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hCiSxbRf0pc" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> Good luck guys. As a token of peace, I extend to all of you this video.


AHAHHAHAHAHAHA!!!!! :rofl2:

Repped.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> Good luck guys. As a token of peace, I extend to all of you this video.
> 
> <object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hCiSxbRf0pc"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hCiSxbRf0pc" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


:rofl2: That was too funny!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

By the way it's great that the fans of the Heat and the Lakers have all united after the Shaq trade.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

LMFAO at the video and animation!!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Great stuff! :rofl:


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

You should also check the other one about the Suns (where Un-amazing Phoenix Suns happen...).

Anyway, I hope they go for the 10th... no reason to underestimate these guys, since they played not too long ago and could've gotten burned then. I'm going to get some shut eye, although I probably won't be able to sleep because of the anticipation. So see you happy fans at 4:30 AM and they'd better win so it won't be for nothing god damn it!!!

Go Lakers!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Thats right...I forgot. I can like Dwayne Wade again!!! I was forced to hate the Heat with Shaq, Payton, J Will, and the shimmy, but hey 3 out of 4 gone ain't bad! Go Heat! (next year, and never against the Lakers)


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm going to miss most of this game as well because of school, so hopefully I'll come back during the 4th quarter and we'll have a big lead.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> Good luck guys. As a token of peace, I extend to all of you this video.
> 
> 
> <OBJECT height=355 width=425>
> ...


</P> 
that's awsome!


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Flash is the Future said:


> Good luck guys. As a token of peace, I extend to all of you this video.
> 
> <object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hCiSxbRf0pc"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hCiSxbRf0pc" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


:rofl2: Phenomenal!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I did it, the alarm clock worked . Game time! I'm still half a sleep but if the game doesn't wake me up I can just go make me some coffee I guess . By the way, The Mavs just lost against the Spurs.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

hahahahaah great video. those type of videos are never going to die are they?


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Plastic Man said:


> I did it, the alarm clock worked . Game time! I'm still half a sleep but if the game doesn't wake me up I can just go make me some coffee I guess . By the way, The Mavs just lost against the Spurs.


hi :biggrin: can I have some coffee please?


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Gametime!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Nice quick start for us 4-2.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Nice pass from Walton there to Odom!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

YAY good basketball unlike my Bulls! I'm excited!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Two fouls on Kobe... and both no calls.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Wow, Walton on the break...


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Glad to see we're off to a hot start... 6 for 10 early on.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

I have a feeling the Heat are about to get clobbered, sorry NewAgeBaller :laugh:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

So I fell asleep for a bit and just woke up...and if I go to class right now, I'm going to be a little late...so I've decided I'm just not going. 

Good to see Lakers off to this start, though.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Quick start. That's the way to do it, guys! I can't believe how poor a player Williams has become. He used to be such a treat to watch.

@liekomgj4ck: I can e-mail you some, man .


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Eternal said:


> Two fouls on Kobe... and both no calls.


Seriously, where was the And1 on the breakaway dunk?!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Keep As Is said:


> So I fell asleep for a bit and just woke up...and if I go to class right now, I'm going to be a little late...so I've decided I'm just not going.
> 
> Good to see Lakers off to this start, though.


it's 8pm in california and you were sleeping? about ready to go to class? :thinking2:


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Bad posession there... shot clock violation.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

liekomgj4ck said:


> it's 8pm in california and you were sleeping? about ready to go to class? :thinking2:


Yeah, I have late classes this quarter because they were only offered at this time. It sucks, but it will only last another few weeks.

Night classes = worst ever.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

The Lakers look smooth if you don't count that 24 shot clock violation here in the first quarter.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Dominate24/7 said:


> Seriously, where was the And1 on the breakaway dunk?!


I've been noticing this alot lately on Bryant. I can recall a number of times against Portland as well.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Double digit lead for us already! Kobe with the nice dunk!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe's passing on shots that he should be taking.

But he does have 5 assists already. 18-4 lead. Miami takes another timeout.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Kobe with 5 assists already... in the 1st quarter. Great to see for us.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Ahhhh... I can't stand Marv Albert. I know his on the NBA Live series, but this is so annoying. Who talks like that?


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I'm loving the energy today! Bring it to them hard; Kobe abusing Wade; heck even Walton with a nice steal.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Dean the Master said:


> Ahhhh... I can't stand Marv Albert. I know his on the NBA Live series, but this is so annoying. Who talks like that?


I personally like Marv. He adds a unique way of commentating.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Looks like we'll be up 20 early in the 1st soon.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Even Luke is playing well early on...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wade already has 2 fouls.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

MVP! MVP! MVP! MVP! 

Kobe deserves one.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Keep As Is said:


> Wade already has 2 fouls.


Yeah, that's great to see. He'll be out the rest of the quarter.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Dean the Master said:


> MVP! MVP! MVP! MVP!
> 
> Kobe deserves one.


I think this may finally be his year! I'll be very dissapointed if he doesn't get it this year...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Fisher's shot has been really off as of late...what was that?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

We NEED FARMAR


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

wow. does anyone feel bad for the Heat? :lol: I kinda do. Do they even have 10 wins yet?


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Yeah, Fish has been slumping. I think he has only 3 games above with above 45% shooting in February. I guess he's just missing the shots he normally makes... he'll get over it.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

liekomgj4ck said:


> wow. does anyone feel bad for the Heat? :lol: I kinda do. Do they even have 10 wins yet?


They just won their 10th.


----------



## KillWill (Jul 1, 2003)

wade looks like a deer caught in the headlights,


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Eternal said:


> Yeah, that's great to see. He'll be out the rest of the quarter.


Heats fans probably want him to foul out so he can sit out and get some rest

This game was over even before it began.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Plastic Man said:


> Yeah, Fish has been slumping. I think he has only 3 games above with above 45% shooting in February. I guess he's just missing the shots he normally makes... he'll get over it.


It's better for him to get through the slump now, rather then in April/May/June, when we'll need his shot.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Farmar comes in and makes some noise immediately. I love it.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> Heats fans probably want him to foul out so he can sit out and get some rest
> 
> This game was over even before it began.


Yeah, I'm surprised Riley hasn't shut down Wade for the rest of the year to get some time off and get healthy...


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Keep As Is said:


> Farmar comes in and makes some noise immediately. I love it.


Hopefully he can be as hot, and provide as big of a spark as he did against Portland for us.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

PJ called a timeout at a good time? shocker!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Odom's missed 3 is waved off, good defense by the Heat


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That's the 2nd 24-second violation of this quarter. There's no reason that we shouldn't be winning by double digits right now.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

block by Gasol! haha ouch.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Where Shot Clock Violations Happen


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Gasol the sweet hook shot


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Keep As Is said:


> That's the 2nd 24-second violation of this quarter. There's no reason that we shouldn't be winning by double digits right now.


We had a big lead early... and the Lakers slack off. Nothing new.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Terrible Terrible way to end


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ended the quarter on a bad note there.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

The Heat coming back with that 3! heat 19 lakers 26 at the end of the 1st


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Wow, what an unreal 3-pointer.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Ashame we let an 18 point lead go away just like that...


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Forced shot by the lakers, bad jumper


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Nice block by Turiaf there!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Machine


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Machine x2


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Machine!!!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Reggie Miller just dissed the Machine... at least he is giving him some props and kind of comparing him to Steve Kerr.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Miami fears The Machine.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I ****ing love our bench. They're simply amazing. Just like that, they bring the lead back up to 14.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

We've been waiting for the Machine to oil up and start his engine... okay, that might've sounded a bit wrong... sorry I doubted you Sasha, our national newspapers will sing you some praises again tomorrow!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Plastic Man said:


> We've been waiting for the Machine to oil up and start his engine... okay, that might've sounded a bit wrong... sorry I doubted you Sasha, our national newspapers will sing you some praises again tomorrow!


:rofl2:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Eternal said:


> Reggie Miller just dissed the Machine... at least he is giving him some props and kind of comparing him to Steve Kerr.


Yeah **** you Reggie Miller. 

 I


----------



## KillWill (Jul 1, 2003)

Plastic Man; said:


> We've been waiting for the Machine to oil up and start his engine... okay, that might've sounded a bit wrong... sorry I doubted you Sasha, our national newspapers will sing you some praises again tomorrow!


sounds like a steely dan reference. and no, i don't mean the band, i mean burroughs.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Nasty dunk by Kobe there!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe with the SICK dunk! Blew right past Wade! I love it!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Kobe! Nice Dunk!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Kobe! yee! lol


----------



## KillWill (Jul 1, 2003)

KillWill; said:


> wade looks like a deer caught in the headlights,


that was the deer getting run over.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I'm having a bit of a delay apparently.. oh well, nice and 1 by Kobe.


----------



## KillWill (Jul 1, 2003)

wade must be injured. he doesn't even look like a shell. he's like the shadow of the shell of his former self.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Wow the big man sitting right behind Phil Jackson, nice.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

3 farmar! took awhile to go in.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Nice lucky bounce 3 there...


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I agree, Wade really doesn't look good. Perhaps the Heat should just bench him for the rest of the season and let him rest. I doubt playing injured (if that's the case) will do him any good in the long run.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

good hands by the machine to break up the fast break


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Reggie Miller bringing up some great points about the Heat if they had Kobe instead of Wade... and making the playoffs.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Wade goes to the bench


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Kobe missed the shot


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

That was offensive interference... by Blount.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Haha.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Nice Pass and MONSTER jam


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I love when Turiaf throws it down. He dunks it with so much power.

And fellas...Luke Walton is actually playing like he belongs in the NBA! What the **** is going on?!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Nice pass by Walton there to Turiaf... Walton is looking to actually play well... for once.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Walton is 2-3 with 6 rebounds already.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

fisher to the line looking for his first point


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

fisher makes both at the line


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Walton hitting glass hard! haha


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Eternal said:


> Nice pass by Walton there to Turiaf... Walton is looking to actually play well... for once.


Way to jinx that.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Turiaf making sure no one restaurant will turn him down without a reservation again! What a monster jam.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Another steal by the Heat


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

can we SLOW DOWN PLEASE?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Farmar TIME


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I would love to know what the hell is with our inability to close out quarters on a positive note.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Keep As Is said:


> I would love to know what the hell is with our inability to close out quarters on a positive note.


I know... it seems like we forget there is still time left on the clock.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Now I know you Laker die-hards watch more games than I do but here me out. I was impressed with Walton's passing ability before this season, I thought he should start for you guys. Than I finally realized almost every other part of his game stunk. Hopefuly he starts to play well and produce for you guys.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

What a bad sequence; the only thing that I'm more shocked with than the Lakers squandering big leads so easily, is Shawn Marion's jumper.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Lakers miss a jumper, foul on kobe his second


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

February is not Derek Fisher's month.

And now the lead is down to 8. Even though we're winning, this game has been very frustrating to watch at times.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Very long shot by Kobe and kobe was hacked. Why are the lakers shooting so quickly? I thought I only had that problem.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

bball2223 said:


> Now I know you Laker die-hards watch more games than I do but here me out. I was impressed with Walton's passing ability before this season, I thought he should start for you guys. Than I finally realized almost every other part of his game stunk. Hopefuly he starts to play well and produce for you guys.


Oh trust us, we realize that and there are tons of Walton Bashers amongst us. I however, yesterday stated in another thread that I refuse to give up on him anytime in the near future.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Nice shot by Kobe!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

lakers got it, fisher drives and is rejected by banks!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Fisher sucks BIG TIME


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

aw man turiaf nice try! halftime: lakers up by 12


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That was easily the worst first half I've seen D-Fish play in a long time.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

I think Farmar will be starting soon... if Fisher continues to play like this for awhile.

Although I do like the spark Farmar provides.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Yeah we are going to need it, he is playing like a poor man's luke walton


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Fisher has been making some horrible decisions the entire evening. I really hope it's just a slump, not something more serious. Don't know what to think of the half. Naturally, I'm pleased that the Lakers are winning, but sometimes they just start looking so lost when they get a significant lead going. I just hope that they won't do that against the better teams of the league.

Here's to a good second half!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Plastic Man said:


> Fisher has been making some horrible decisions the entire evening. I really hope it's just a slump, not something more serious. Don't know what to think of the half. Naturally, I'm pleased that the Lakers are winning, but sometimes they just start looking so lost when they get a significant lead going. I just hope that they won't do that against the better teams of the league.
> 
> Here's to a good second half!


Cosigned.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Plastic Man said:


> Fisher has been making some horrible decisions the entire evening.


Fisher did not do anything different than he allways does. He just has not been very efficient.


----------



## KillWill (Jul 1, 2003)

Cris; said:


> Yeah we are going to need it, he is playing like a poor man's luke walton


travis knight?


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

KillWill said:


> travis knight?


Don't bring back those bad memories.


----------



## KillWill (Jul 1, 2003)

wade w/ 0 points, 0 boards, 0 stls, and 1 ast.? ouch.


----------



## KillWill (Jul 1, 2003)

Eternal; said:


> Don't bring back those bad memories.


:rofl2:


----------



## KillWill (Jul 1, 2003)

McAdoooooooooooo


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Another miss for Fisher...


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Wade scores twice!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

We better go on a run soon here... this game is too close.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Fisher finally hits a shot, for 3!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Derek Fisher hits a 3, heat 52 lakers 62


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Kobe a dunk!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Nice Kobe!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe's flying now...watch out!


----------



## KillWill (Jul 1, 2003)

KillWill; said:


> wade w/ 0 points, 0 boards, 0 stls, and 1 ast.? ouch.


wow, i shouldn't have brought that up.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

KillWill said:


> wow, i shouldn't have brought that up.


Thanks for the jinx!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Just as I was posting that I'm getting worried, they pull up to 12 again. Oh well... Gasol with 4 blocks and Bryant with 4 steals already.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

OH MY GOD, that was FREAKING AWESOME


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Wow Nice!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That was ****ing awesome! Showtime, baby!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

What a stuff by Odom!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Haha, I love this team


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

That was beautiful. This is my favorite team to watch right now.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

That's a show time move right there. Lakers are beautiful.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Fish shooting with 20 seconds left on the shot clock... Jesus Christ...

That stuff by Odom and the whole sequence was just beautiful. No. 1 on the top 10 tomorrow, imo .


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

I don't want to jinx it, but the Lakers are basically waltzing their way to a 10 game win streak.


----------



## bingbearcats (Aug 30, 2006)

That was the best play I have seen all season.


----------



## KillWill (Jul 1, 2003)

Dean the Master; said:


> That's a show time move right there. Lakers are beautiful.


somewhere the '88 lakers are smiling.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Plastic Man said:


> Fish shooting with 20 seconds left on the shot clock... Jesus Christ...
> 
> That stuff by Odom and the whole sequence was just beautiful. No. 1 on the top 10 tomorrow, imo .


He must think we're the Phoenix Suns.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

block by Kobe


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

What a block by Kobe!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Unreal defense!!! People who think Kobe still plays suspect D better start watching some games.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

That was retarded


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I missed the block... 

What happened?


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

He stuffed Marion's dunk to end the 3rd quarter. I missed the first one because of the buffering though .

Walton... wow .


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Walton called for a violation, poor guy :laugh:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Lakers 3! they lead by 16 now 60 - 76


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

Plastic Man said:


> He stuffed Marion's dunk to end the 3rd quarter. I missed the first one because of the buffering though .
> 
> Walton... wow .


where are you watching the game. i am in poland visiting. WEB????


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Oh come on


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Machine!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Turiaf!!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Oh come on....


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Holy ****! Turiaf!

Bull**** foul call! That was a BLOCK!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

farmar a layup


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Nice setup there from Walton to Farmar.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Nice!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Farmar 3!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I hope Farmar breaks his career high tonight.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

God the Heat shouldnt even be a franchise....


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

farmar missed 3, wade is coming back in


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Man Farmar looks good, that was a hell of a pickup at #25


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

haha wtf was that


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Sasha is getting under the skin now of Wade. Love it!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

wow!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

nice setup to farmar under the basket


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Machine > Wade


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Did you guys see Kobe give Marion the Mutumbo finger wave on that blocked dunk?


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

Why is Kobe playing some many minutes again!!!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Farmar, nicely done!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

farzadkavari said:


> Why is Kobe playing some many minutes again!!!!


33?


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Did anyone see Ronny stick his tongue out at Odom after getting the rebound lol


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

I love this Sasha and Farmar combo


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

As much as I love Farmar's energy off the bench, the possibility of him starting is looking mighty tempting... Great game for him!


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

No more like 41 mins...


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

I don't know why Phil is not monitoring Kobe's minutes and Paul should be playing more minutes.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

farzadkavari said:


> No more like 41 mins...


ESPN has him listed at 37. I dont know what is right. 40 Minutes isn't that many minutes for Kobe now a days anyways.

If the lead was bigger than what it is, he would be out.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

It might be just me and this is only the second Heat game I'm watching this year (both vs the Lakers), but Wade is a cocky ****er...


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

The Lakers look really good.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

Plastic Man said:


> It might be just me and this is only the second Heat game I'm watching this year (both vs the Lakers), but Wade is a cocky ****er...


LOL


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

lol at the farmar/miller ear comparison on tnt


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe just picked up his 5th foul.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Wade overreacting there, but good call none the less.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Why the hell would Kobe commit that foul?


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

turiaf all hustle


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Turiaf has 11 boards!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

6 points 11 reb 3 blocks for turiaf


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I will transform Luke Walton back into a solid performer. Watch me work.


I just had to bump this up in case anyone missed it. Got to give it to BH and his voodoo, Walton actually looks solid tonight (9 points on 50% shootin, 11 boards, 4 assists and even a block with only a couple of suspect plays). Good work, maestro!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

make that 12 boards


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

farmar out jumping haslem for that rebound lol


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Machine!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Who's the Player of the Game?

Farmar?


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

wow, i love how kobe is the floor general out there, reminds me of what payton manning does on the field


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Oh, and 10-game winning streak!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

41-17 guys, still on top of the West.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Feels like the Lakers just toyed with the Heat all game... they'd let them come back, then just turn it up to another level.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Farmar is the POG... Game-High 24pts in 23 minutes.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Who's the Player of the Game?
> 
> Farmar?


Farmar was all hustle again. And the guy stepped up for the slumping Fisher. He's got my vote. (Although Kobe looked good to).


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Tough to say... Kobe did have 8 assists as well as 21 pts.

I'm fine with Kobe or Farmar, whoever gets the majority of the votes.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

That was just beautiful again... I think I might have a tear in my eye...


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

I'd say Farmar


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

POG Farmar.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Kobe also with the good D... can we have co-potg?  If not, just give it to Farmar, he was a great spark again.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Finally we have a double digit win streak! When was the last time this occured?


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

2003 I believe.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Eternal said:


> Finally we have a double digit win streak! When was the last time this occured?


I believe 2003-04. 11 game win streak.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Hell yeah


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Wow you guys beat the Heat, ****ing CONGRATS! They only have 10 wins, you're special.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

liekomgj4ck said:


> Wow you guys beat the Heat, ****ing CONGRATS! They only have 10 wins, you're special.


thanks, but you should worry about the Bulls making the playoffs rather then a Laker Heat game.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

liekomgj4ck said:


> Wow you guys beat the Heat, ****ing CONGRATS! They only have 10 wins, you're special.


No need for this... please keep the comments to yourself.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Jordan Farmar is playing extremely well. If we weren't on such a roll lately, I would suggest trying him out in the starting lineup. Obviously, no need to mess with things that are going great...but our future looks brighter and brighter every day.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Farmar is playing well right now. Just imagine what we do to teams when he and Fish are both hitting.

I almost fell outta my chair when the Machine and Wade started going at it. The Machine crossed him over which is hilarious. 

Sasha is doing something to irritate the heck outta opposing players.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Yeah, I'm extremely impressed the way he has been playing. He's so young... but looks like he's been in the league forever the way he looks out there.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> Farmar is playing well right now. Just imagine what we do to teams when he and Fish are both hitting.
> 
> I almost fell outta my chair when the Machine and Wade started going at it. The Machine crossed him over which is hilarious.
> 
> Sasha is doing something to irritate the heck outta opposing players.


Sasha just needs to get into it with Lebron... then he will have Wade, Melo, and Lebron all checked off.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

And Milicic of course, if you're going with the top picks of the 03 draft!


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

liekomgj4ck said:


> Wow you guys beat the Heat, ****ing CONGRATS! They only have 10 wins, you're special.


yeah for reals. GTFO


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Jordan Farmar is playing extremely well. If we weren't on such a roll lately, I would suggest trying him out in the starting lineup. Obviously, no need to mess with things that are going great...but our future looks brighter and brighter every day.


dont fix it if it aint broken.


----------



## P-Rez25 (Nov 24, 2006)

<font color="purple">*Unnecessary*</font>


----------



## P-Rez25 (Nov 24, 2006)

great overall performance by the good guys though, everyone played their role to perfection last night. but i did notice one flaw, i wasnt too critical of Luke Walton before last nights game but after reading everyone complain about how much he sucks i was watching him a lil bit more than normal and i have to agree with you guys. it seems like he makes 3 bad plays/decisions and makes 1 good one. Phil he shouldnt be getting the minutes he is...


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

liekomgj4ck said:


> Wow you guys beat the Heat, ****ing CONGRATS! They only have 10 wins, you're special.


The troll should be banned, he's just here to bait.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

I saw two things I've believed all season:

1) Luke Walton sucks
2) Fisher is overpaid and not a good signing. It's going to show more and more as he gets older as well.

At least we got rid of Brian Cook before Mitch could resign him for 5 million a year


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

liekomgj4ck said:


> Wow you guys beat the Heat, ****ing CONGRATS! They only have 10 wins, you're special.


you're right, they only have 10 wins. let's wait until we beat the bulls, who have a whopping 23 wins. then we'll be real special.

oh wait, that's already happened.

well, at least you guys got kobe from us.

oh wait...


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

KennethTo said:


> The troll should be banned, he's just here to bait.


I'm not here to bait, I'm tired of Lakers fan putting Kobe and the Lakers as the best team ever, especially after a win against the heat. Hooray man. 

Whatever I was in here posting and enjoying the game myself. I won't come back again. :yes:


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I don't know, perhaps I was so disgusted with Walton's recent play, that I actually thought he didn't look that bad yesterday. Sure the signs of his "high basketball IQ" that the announcers always like to point out were there, but I didn't think that he was that awful to be honest. Maybe it was just the late hour that had me thinking that way. I'm sure he'll just return to his former "can't hit an open jumper, getting blocked while driving and not playing worth a crap" self soon enough, so I won't bash his performance too much. 

I do agree however that he is severely overpaid for what he brings to the table. But hey, look at Orlando and the 126 million $ they spent for a "shooter" who shoots a crappy percentage and can't do anything else... it's not all that bad .


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

liekomgj4ck said:


> I'm not here to bait, I'm tired of Lakers fan putting Kobe and the Lakers as the best team ever, especially after a win against the heat. Hooray man.
> 
> Whatever I was in here posting and enjoying the game myself. I won't come back again. :yes:


hoho i myself don't even care if you were hating on the lakers..


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

afobisme said:


> hoho i myself don't even care if you were hating on the lakers..


I'm not hating on the Lakers, I enjoyed the game, they were good. 

Later guys :wave:


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

ok, hating on laker fans then. they were celebrating about the 10 win streak, not that we beat miami.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

liekomgj4ck said:


> I'm not here to bait, I'm tired of Lakers fan putting Kobe and the Lakers as the best team ever, especially after a win against the heat. Hooray man.
> 
> Whatever I was in here posting and enjoying the game myself. I won't come back again. :yes:


I don't understand how you came to this conclusion from participating in this thread. No one implied let alone wrote something like that.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

sorry kobes our GOD 

you mess with our god you know what happens :raised_ey


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

KennethTo said:


> I saw two things I've believed all season:
> 
> 1) Luke Walton sucks
> 2) Fisher is overpaid and not a good signing. It's going to show more and more as he gets older as well.
> ...


yeah sorry to break the news to you but those two are gonna be here for a looooooooonnnnnng time

you might wanna visit the memphis forum more frequently and check on yo boy java


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

dannyM said:


> sorry kobes our GOD
> 
> you mess with our god you know what happens :raised_ey


heheh it's like me and my man crush on Deng?


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

dannym likes to give kobe room service with a miniskirt on :raised_ey


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

afobisme said:


> dannym likes to give kobe room service with a miniskirt on :raised_ey


whoa ...


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

liekomgj4ck said:


> I'm not here to bait, I'm tired of Lakers fan putting Kobe and the Lakers as the best team ever, especially after a win against the heat. Hooray man.
> 
> Whatever I was in here posting and enjoying the game myself. I won't come back again. :yes:


Where exactly do you see this? I don't see us saying we're the best team ever... we're just happy we have the 10 win streak. Stop making up stuff.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

liekomgj4ck said:


> I'm not here to bait, I'm tired of Lakers fan putting Kobe and the Lakers as the best team ever, especially after a win against the heat. Hooray man.
> 
> Whatever I was in here posting and enjoying the game myself. I won't come back again. :yes:


Get out of here with your bull****, please.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

So have any of you seen pics of liekomgj4ck on the "pics of yourself" thread....scary disturbed individual to say the least...i mean it


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

where is that thread?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Here is one of his freakish pics...
<a href="http://s196.photobucket.com/albums/aa75/psychoskier614/?action=view&current=freak.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i196.photobucket.com/albums/aa75/psychoskier614/freak.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Here is the thread
http://www.basketballforum.com/everything-but-basketball/2163-pics-yourself-merged-271.html

PS. There are even worse pics of him in there...ugh


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

hm, that looks like a dwarf version of ben affleck.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Wow... please put a warning Darizzle before you post that. =\


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

doubt it's really him, and i wouldn't hate on him either way.. 

but is that guy in the pic a dwarf or just really short?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Don't feed the troll guys. Stay on topic.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

liekomgj4ck said:


> heheh it's like me and my man crush on Deng?


kind of like that just that i was being sarcastic


----------



## KillWill (Jul 1, 2003)

not sure if it has already been posted, but i had to get another look at kobe's block on marion.
it comes about 1:30 into the vid. damn.

<embed src="http://www.ebaumsworld.com/mediaplayer.swf" flashvars="file=http://media.ebaumsworld.com/2008/02/fake-xbox.flv&displayheight=321&image=http://media.ebaumsworld.com/2008/02/fake-xbox.jpg" loop="false" menu="false" quality="high" bgcolor="#ffffff" width="425" height="345" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" />


----------

